
Linux on Galaxy Never Showed Up, So These Guys Built It - gruesome
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.ula
======
neeksHN
I'm always left perplexed when projects like these don't make F-Droid
distribution a priority over the Play store. Regardless, I'll check it out if
it ever finds its way to F-Droid.

